# What are your 10 favorite movies ?



## goodguy (Jan 31, 2013)

We all have our favorite movies so what are your 5 favorites ?

Mine in no special order are

1.Notting Hill
2.My Big Fat Greak Wedding
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4.LOTR (Lord Of The Ring)
5.Avatar
6.Matrix
7.Godfather
8.Fifth Element
9.Dune
10.Name Of The Rose

I absolutly LVOE Sci-Fi but not limited only to that, I enjoy drama and comedy.
If you ask me tomorrow this list will probably change a bit but for now thats it LOL


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ten is not enough... a hundred would not be enough.. lol!

Lost boys
Hard to Kill
Point of No Return
The Replacement Killers
The Bride with White Hair
Elektra
The Seven Faces of Dr. Lao
Empire Records
Sin City
Kill Bill
True Lies
Ghost
Heat
Highlander
Pleasantville
Bourne, 1,2 and 3
Etc, etc, etc...

EDIT: Almost all the movies listed by other people would be on this list too... lol!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2013)

1. The Tree of Life (Outstanding Cinematography) 
2. Road to Perdition
3. Fargo 
4. No Country for Old Men
5-7. Star Wars 4, 5 & 6
8. Children of Men
9. Inglorious Bastards 
10. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## skieur (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Ground Hog Day
2. Hopscotch
3. Ghostbusters
4. Hunt for Red October
5. Romancing The Stone

and some of the classics that I studied in Film Production courses.


----------



## .SimO. (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Alien
2. Gladiator
3. IP Man
4. The Crow
5. War Games
6. Donnie Darko
7. Blade Runner
8. Dark City
9. The Matrix
10. Inception

That was actually tough.  There are others that I love and really, I brought this list to 10 but should have been a top 20 for me, lol.  My favorite movie of all time though is Blade Runner.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, boiling it down to 10 is impossible, particularly for those of us who have experienced enough years to see QUITE a few movies!

My list is just off the top of my head--I'm sure I'm leaving a LOT of my "favorites" out--and in no particular order, as any one of these movies could be called my "favorite" on any given day!

LOTR (all of them)
Star Wars (the original three, and especially the very first one)
Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Movie (actually, if I absolutely HAD to pick, THIS would probably be slotted as my all-time favorite--there is just NOTHING about this movie that I don't like!)
Top Gun
Bride of Frankenstein
Back to the Future (the first one)
Star Trek (with a few exceptions, but it's been so long since I saw them I don't remember which ones I didn't like!)
Citizen Kane
Disney's Fantasia
Indiana Jones (in particular: Raiders of the Lost Ark, Temple of Doom and Kingdom of the Crystal Skull)
The Chronicles of Narnia
2001: A Space Odyssey

Oops, that's 12 isn't it? Well, consider the additional two a "bonus track" :lmao:


----------



## pic_chick (Jan 31, 2013)

1 Lawrence of Arabia 
2 Casablanca
3 Pride and Prejudice( both)
4 Out of Africa
5 Friefly
6 star wars (not the ones with JARJAR)
7 Avatar
8 Wizard of OZ
9 highlander (all of them)
10 Spaceballs


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2013)

.SimO. said:


> 1. Alien
> 2. Gladiator
> 3. IP Man
> 4. The Crow
> ...



You should read the book: Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? I used to have a first edition that I bought way back in the early 70's...  wish I still had it!


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2013)

So hard to pick but here are a couple of mine!!
Shawshank Redemption
Saving Private Ryan
Fight Club
Se7en
American Beauty
L.A. Confidential
Gran Torino
Wedding Crashers
Good Will Hunting
A Beautiful Mind
Old School
The English Patient


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2013)

skieur said:


> 1. Ground Hog Day
> 2. Hopscotch
> 3. Ghostbusters
> 4. Hunt for Red October
> ...


Loved that movie!!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 31, 2013)

Not necessarily top ten but a few of my favorites:
The Russians are Coming! The Russians are Coming!  ->  This may be my favorite.
The original Star Wars trilogy
Young Frankenstein
Stripes
10 Things I Hate About You
Top Gun
Doctor Zhivago
Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Not necessarily top ten but a few of my favorites:
> The Russians are Coming! The Russians are Coming!  ->  This may be my favorite.
> The original Star Wars trilogy
> Young Frankenstein
> ...



Young Frankenstein... YES! How could I forget that one!  "What Knockers!"   lol!


----------



## cwcaesar (Jan 31, 2013)

Here goes:

1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Tombstone
3. Star Wars (Can't break it up-it's a Trilogy, lol)
4. The Matrix
5. The Godfather
6. Forrest Gump
7. Dark Knight
8. Indiana Jones (except the last one)
9. Despicable Me
10. Goldfinger (or most other James Bond films)


----------



## jaomul (Jan 31, 2013)

One flew over the cuckoos nest
Pulp fiction
Slumdog millionaire
Bourne ultimatum
Blade Runner
Dirty Harry
Forrest Gump
Die Hard
Warrior
An officer and a gentlemen,

in no particular order and there are others I like as much but they the first 10 that sprang to mind


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 31, 2013)

Doctor Zhivago
Joe vs the volcano
Le Mis
Somewhere in time,  Stayed at the Grand Hotel after seeing this. 
Zulu  the 3D
Forest Gump
Castaways
Who killer peter rabbit
The green mile
Attack of the killer tomatoes


----------



## KenC (Jan 31, 2013)

This is just too hard, but here are some, concentrating on the older stuff

Casablanca
Horsefeathers
Double Indemnity
Maltese Falcon
Rear Window
It's a Mad, Mad ... World
The Good, the Bad & the Ugly
Mean Streets
Chinatown
Blue Collar
Blade Runner
Alien


----------



## KenC (Jan 31, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> You should read the book: Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? I used to have a first edition that I bought way back in the early 70's...  wish I still had it!



Ditto that.  The book is quite different, with a whole sub-plot left out of the film.  This makes the film that much more impressive because it transformed the book into something different and better than it would have been.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2013)

1. On Any Sunday (by Bruce Brown)
2. Big (with Tom Hanks)
3. Forrest Gump
4. Grand Prix (1966 film)
5. Le Mans (1971 film)
6. Once Upon a Time in America
7. The Hunt for Red October
8. Patriot Games
9 The Fourth Protocol (1987 film)
10. Day of the Jackal (1973 film)

Honorable Mentions:
Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
Along Came a Spider
The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951 original)
The God Father
Die Hard
Lethal Weapon
Good will Hunting
Finding Forrester
War Games
Ferris Buellar's Day Off
and many more


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 31, 2013)

To Hell and Back (Audie Murphy)
On Any Sunday (Motorcycle Documentary)
Shawshank Redemption
Rudy
Slap Shot
Jaws
Omega Man
Platoon
Animal House
Green Beret (John Wayne)


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 31, 2013)

This was quickly compiled and could be subject to change at any time !

Fargo
Casablanca
The Godfather
Oh Brother Where Art Thou
Slingblade
Mash
Reservoir Dogs
Citizen Kane
The Usual Suspects
This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2013)

Tough to think off the top of my head, but here's a few in no particular order.....

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, Snatch - Guy Ritchie
The Gods Must Be Crazy
Being There
The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
Casablanca - most Bogey films
Citizen Kane
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World
Adam's Rib - pretty much any Spencer Tracy film, especially with Hepbun... oh, oh, oh..... Guess Who's Coming to Diner
The Big Lebowski, Fargo, Raising Arizona, Oh Brother Where Art Thou? - Coen Bros
Silverado
Young Frankenstein, Blazin' Saddles, - sh!t, Mel Brookes has too many to mention

............


----------



## camz (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Step Into Liquid
2. Heat
3. Rabbit Proof Fence
4. The Shawshank Redemption
5. Forrest Gump
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Prestige
8. Endless Summer
9. Unforgiven
10. The Pianist
11. City of God
12. Usual Suspects

How about that op...12?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2013)

camz said:


> 3. Rabbit Proof Fence


Ohhhh, good one Camz.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh   The Gods Must be crazy..forgot it   Love it


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> .SimO. said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Alien
> ...



Hmmm...I used to have that book around somewhere too! I had quite a few first edition Philip Dick, Heinlein, Clarke, Niven and others, but ever since my boys turned into teenagers and took an interest in science fiction, my collection has mysteriously vanished! :lmao:


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow--now I'm almost wishing for a snow day or maybe an...ahem, cough, cough..."sick" day to watch some of these old favorites, and some that have been mentioned that I've never seen but always meant to get around to.



mishele said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Ground Hog Day
> ...



^ +1  Add that to my list!



cgipson1 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessarily top ten but a few of my favorites:
> ...



Yeah, I really wanted to put Young Frankenstein on my list (and actually, Doctor Zhivago as well) but I'd already bagged more than my limit!



kundalini said:


> Tough to think off the top of my head, but here's a few in no particular order.....
> 
> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, Snatch - Guy Ritchie
> *The Gods Must Be Crazy*
> ...



^YES, to the Gods Must Be Crazy.
and Oh, H3ll YES to Blazin' Saddles; that and Young Frankenstein are the funniest movies EVER.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh brother where art thou.. love it have the sound track
how about   Sleepless in Seattle   fav soundtrack also


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

Cannot narrow it down to just 10, but I'm just a few over the limit:

Schindler's List
Grumpy Old Men (& Grumpier Old Men)
Titanic (any version)
Ramen Girl
Second Hand Lions
Dirty Dancing
The Party
Twister
Terminator 2
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Lost in Translation
Premonition
Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
A Civil Action
The Princess Bride
Cheech & Chong Up in Smoke

Someone should start a Top Ten TV Shows thread, that might be easier to limit to just 10!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 31, 2013)

The Big Sleep

Manhattan

Beasts of the Southern Wild

Bladerunner

The Wizard of Oz

All Quiet on the Western Front (The original version)

Silence of the Lambs

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

The Best Years of Our Lives

To Kill a Mockingbird

American Beauty

These came to mind right away.  I am sure there are more.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2013)

WAIT!! STOP The Presses!!
HOW did I leave off Monty Python and The Holy Grail?!?


----------



## baturn (Jan 31, 2013)

Anything in which something blows up or someone dies a violent death before the end of the opening credits!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2013)

Harold and Maude
Max and Mary
Pauline and Paulette
Delicatessen
Happiness
Hairspray (John Waters)
City of Lost Children 
Micmacs
The Cook, The Theif, His Wife and Her Lover
Women on the Verge of a Nevous Breakdown
Dark Habits
The Professional


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 31, 2013)

sm4him said:


> WAIT!! STOP The Presses!!
> HOW did I leave off Monty Python and The Holy Grail?!?



OH    OH  How about The life of Brian


----------



## invisible (Jan 31, 2013)

A Clockwork Orange
Brazil
Delicatessen
North by Northwest
Rope 
The Silence of the Lambs
Young Frankenstein
Sisters 
Rumble Fish
Annie Hall


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2013)

Brazil. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, and Kafka!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> OH OH How about The life of Brian


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2013)

baturn said:


> Anything in which something blows up or someone dies a violent death before the end of the opening credits!



Apart from Tarantino, probably my least favorite genre.


----------



## invisible (Jan 31, 2013)

That scene is ingrained in the mind of anybody who saw Delicatessen.

And how could I forget? Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and Being John Malkovich should be on my list too.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 31, 2013)

another of the need to see again. El Postino   love the poetry
and the soundtrack kicks ass


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 31, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> 1. The Tree of Life (Outstanding Cinematography)



But sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring.  Remind me to never watch another movie by Terrance Malick.

I honestly haven't liked anything he's made...


My top 10:

Blade Runner
Terminator 2
Aliens
Memento
In Time
Indiana Jones - Raiders of the Lost Ark
Gattaca
The Men Who Stare at Goats
The Mummy
Sneakers

No particular order.  A few of those aren't especially great ... I have trouble coming up with 10.  (If you asked me tomorrow, the list would probably be different - except for Gattaca, T2, Blade Runner, and Raiders - those will always make the cut, lol.)


----------



## camz (Jan 31, 2013)

uwww...forgot about: The Motorcyle Diaries, The Sandlot and Memento.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2013)

Shortbus!


----------



## .SimO. (Feb 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> You should read the book: Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? I used to have a first edition that I bought way back in the early 70's...  wish I still had it!



Charlie, here is the craziness of your suggestion.  I frequent antique and thrift stores about 3-4 times a month.  I ended up finding the soft cover 1st edition for five dollars a few years ago and was ecstatic.  Didn't know the value at that time either.  Had it in the car with me and sure enough, someone stole it!!  Instead of taking my cd booklet, head unit or backpack that had a laptop, mp3 player and a bunch of personal items, they STOLE THE BOOK! 

So yeah, I definitely was bitter but now I am determined to get a copy and actually read it.  I know they released a newer edition that should be in my logical budget so I will have to do that.  I'm actually glad you suggested that.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Ten is not enough... a hundred would not be enough.. lol!
> 
> Lost boys
> Hard to Kill
> ...



Loved LOST BOYS!


----------



## kathyt (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh my, there are too many...in no order...
Simon Birch
Rudy
Forrest Gump
Sweet Home Alabama
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
RAIN MAN!
The Other Sister
Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
Rudy
ANYTHING with Will Ferrell!
The Notebook
Dumb and Dumber
Napoleon Dynamite
Pretty Woman
American Beauty


----------



## .SimO. (Feb 1, 2013)

No Legally Blonde fans?? lol.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 1, 2013)

The first "top 10" that come to mind:

Pirates of the Caribbean
The Wizard of Oz
It's a Wonderful Life
The Outlaw Josie Wales
The Blues Brothers
Raiders of the Lost Ark
My Cousin Vinny
Legends of the Fall
Pulp Fiction
Goodfellas

Like everyone else, I could easily expand this list indefinitely, but these definitely stop me dead in my tracks to watch if I'm passing a TV and one of these is on.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 1, 2013)

There are too many to think of right now but here's a start.

Ninja Turtles
Underworld
Gladiator
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The original Star Wars trilogy
Scott Pilgrim
Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift
Citizen Cane


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Oh my, there are too many...in no order...
> Simon Birch
> Rudy
> Forrest Gump
> ...



Dumb and Dumber? I am surprised.... that one is so DUMB I can't sit through it, although I really like Jim Carrey!  :thumbup: on everything else though...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2013)

manicmike said:
			
		

> Scott Pilgrim


 Damn. I forgot that one. Great film.


----------



## shefjr (Feb 1, 2013)

I no special order,

The Matrix (only the first one)
It's a Wonderful Life
The Sound of Music
Glory
and the last six I wonder if anyone will even know,

The Thin Man (series which has six movies. Featuring William Powell and Myrna Loy) I have all six on DVD and watch them all at least once a year. Oh! forgot to mention that it has been rumored that Johnny Depp may take on this series and redo it. I'm not sure how I feel about that. 



I have so many other movies I would love to mention.


----------



## ghache (Feb 1, 2013)

Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas 
Debbie does dallas


----------



## SoLucky (Feb 1, 2013)

This was actually rather difficult for me! They are in no particular order with the exception that #1 is my absolute favorite:

(01) The Princess Bride
(02) Shaun of the Dead
(03) First Knight
(04) The Untouchables
(05) Green Street Hooligans
(06) PS I Love You
(07) The Notorious Bettie Page
(08) Peter Pan (2003)
(09) Robin Hood (Disney Animated...you know, with the foxes)
(10) The Holiday


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 1, 2013)

shefjr said:


> I no special order,
> 
> The Matrix (only the first one)
> It's a Wonderful Life
> ...



You must be fairly young.

The Thin Man series is great.  Especially the earlier ones.  As time progressed, it became _politically incorrect _for the movies to project so much drinking and partying.

Trust me, there are plenty of us old timers out here who know about the The Thin Man movies.  Cool stuff, isn't it?:thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)

SoLucky said:


> This was actually rather difficult for me! They are in no particular order with the exception that #1 is my absolute favorite:
> 
> (01) The Princess Bride
> (02) Shaun of the Dead
> ...


God!! That movie is a trainwreck!! I cry every single time I watch it! You would think that would stop me from watching it again...NOPE!! I see it's on and I HAVE TO WATCH IT!! lol You would think I like pain or something.


----------



## shefjr (Feb 1, 2013)

Rick Waldroup said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > I no special order,
> ...



I feel I am young. 34 to me is young.... well sort of anyway. I do wish I had 10 years back. It would be nice to be 24 again. Eat, drink, and not as many cares in the world. That would be nice. 
I'm so glad to see someone respond to the "The Thin Man" series. They really are great movies to me. I enjoy the older movies. I feel that while there are a lot of great movies now, the true actors are from back then. Meaning, I really enjoy watching an actor/actress who not only had to act but, also had to sing and dance through a scene (I'm fully aware that not everyone was actually singing but, still times have certainly changed). Also I know this series didn't have William or Myrna singing but, the joy for me was in the sleuthing that Nick Charles did. It was and is fun for me to watch. There are so many classic lines in those movies that I would love to quote but, would be laughed at for it. 

So yes to me it's "Cool stuff"!


----------



## shefjr (Feb 1, 2013)

@Rick also forgot to mention, I'm looking for small martini glasses look the ones they drink from and I wear fedoras like Nick Charles when ever the chance presents itself.

One line I do use from those movies that still works today, "You women sure do take a lot of punishment!"


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 1, 2013)

How about
A Boy and his Dog=  Don Johnson Si fi
Ice Pirates- a time warp thing
Repo man- the one with the alien in the trunk
that dam jappanese animation that had an amorphic metamorphicn in it, which title I've tried to remember for years. brain fart.  Ed


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I still watch Heavy Metal once a year or so... lol... and jam on the Soundtrack more often than that...


----------



## sm4him (Feb 1, 2013)

SoLucky said:


> This was actually rather difficult for me! They are in no particular order with the exception that #1 is my absolute favorite:
> 
> (01) *The Princess Bride*
> (02) Shaun of the Dead
> ...



^ +1  How could I have left THAT off? The Princess Bride is right up there with The Sting and Butch Cassidy for me!


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I still watch Heavy Metal once a year or so... lol... and jam on the Soundtrack more often than that...



lol Love that soundtrack!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

sm4him said:


> SoLucky said:
> 
> 
> > This was actually rather difficult for me! They are in no particular order with the exception that #1 is my absolute favorite:
> ...



Yep.. Princess Bride is great! I like Legend too! and The Labyrinth with David Bowie...


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> and The Labyrinth with David Bowie...



Man, I haven't seen that since it was new...  I did like it though.  I wonder how it's aged?


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)

Ahhh^^^^ fun stuff!! Do you like The Black Crystal too?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ahhh^^^^ fun stuff!! Do you like The Black Crystal too?



Isn't that 'The Dark Crystal'?  I'm not sure if I've seen it - if I have it was (obviously) too long ago to remember it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ahhh^^^^ fun stuff!! Do you like The Black Crystal too?



I started to mention that one (Dark Crystal), actually.... loved it!


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, Dark Crystal....lol Creepy puppets! Labyrinth is good stuff. Man, now I want to watch it...lol


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Feb 1, 2013)

cwcaesar said:
			
		

> Here goes:
> 
> 1. Shawshank Redemption
> 2. Tombstone
> ...



Forrest gump and despicable me +1


----------



## laynea24 (Feb 1, 2013)

In no order:

Crash
V for Vendetta
Hope Floats
Clueless
The Vow
A Night at the Roxbury
Big Daddy
Angels in the Outfield
Pursuit of Happiness 
Big Fish


----------



## laynea24 (Feb 1, 2013)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> Oh my, there are too many...in no order...
> Simon Birch
> Rudy
> Forrest Gump
> ...



Rain Man is awesome! Part of it was filmed in my town.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 1, 2013)

A couple of baseball movies.....

The Natural - Robert Redford
Bull Durham - Ken Costner
Field of Dreams - yeah, him again
A League of Their Own - Tom Hanks
Moneyball - Brad Pitt
Bad News Bears - Walter Matthau

There's a few more, but my memory is failing


----------



## laynea24 (Feb 1, 2013)

kundalini said:
			
		

> A couple of baseball movies.....
> 
> The Natural - Robert Redford
> Bull Durham - Ken Costner
> ...



I love ALL of those! I generally love all baseball movies. Have you seen Trouble with the Curve? It's fairly new. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 2, 2013)

shefjr said:


> @Rick also forgot to mention, I'm looking for small martini glasses look the ones they drink from and I wear fedoras like Nick Charles when ever the chance presents itself.
> 
> One line I do use from those movies that still works today, "You women sure do take a lot of punishment!"



Look on ebay.  However, those types of martini glasses are a bit difficult to locate.  The wife and I used to collect martini glasses until the collection got so big that we sold off most of it.  You know one of my favorite moments of the The Thin Man series is at the beginning of the first one when Myrna Loy makes what is probably one of the greatest entrances in movie history.  It is while Nick is in the bar showing some fellows the proper way of mixing martinis and Asta is pulling Nora in, who is carrying Christmas packages, and she trips and falls flat on her face, and that is the first glimpse we have of Nora Charles

_Nick: Oh, it's all right, Joe. It's all right. It's my dog. And          uh, my wife.
      Nora: Well, you might have mentioned me first on the billing.
    Nick: The dog's well-trained. He'll behave himself._


Great stuff.  I used to have a crush on Myrna Loy, even when I was a kid.  She was the ultimate _stand-up broad....._


----------



## kathyt (Feb 2, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Cannot narrow it down to just 10, but I'm just a few over the limit:
> 
> Schindler's List
> Grumpy Old Men (& Grumpier Old Men)
> ...



Second Hand Lions was AMAZING!


----------



## kathyt (Feb 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, there are too many...in no order...
> ...



That is why I like it so much. The part where he smashes her face in the snow....come on....it's flippin' funny!


----------



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

In random order:

The Birds
Maigret
Hell Drivers
Thirty-nine Steps
Topkapi
Is Paris Burning
Casablan
Star War
Vertigo


----------



## snowbear (Feb 4, 2013)

So many good titles here.

Summer Rental
Uncle Buck
Cool Runnings
Music & Lyrics
Never Been Kissed
50 First Dates


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Feb 4, 2013)

My top 10 

Touch of Evil 
The Postman Always Rings Twice ( the original not the horrible remake with Nicholson) 
Dr Zhivago
Maltese Falcon
Sunset Boulevard
The Usual Suspects
Dr. Strangelove 
Chinatown
3:10 to Yuma ( the original with Glen Ford) 
Sabrina (the original with William Holden , Audrey Hepburn and Bogart. Not the nasty remake with Harrison Ford, Greg Kinear and Julia Ormand)


----------

